# Cat that loves to jump....



## epeters91 (9 November 2015)

... on my kitchen sides!

My kitten loves jumping on the kitchen sides, sitting in the sink and on my tea tray. I have tried squirting with water which stopped her jumping on the coffee table but it's not working.

Basically while I'm sat in the livingroom I can spot/hear her jump up on the side. I have tried saying no and shouting her name but she sits very calmly where she is until I stand up. As soon as I'm stood she jumps down and runs away so I'm never able to spray her when she's on the side. Even if I try to sneak over she spots me and runs away.

Does anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2015)

Decide that you don't mind her jumping on the sides, paddling in the sink and sitting in your tea tray. 

I know that sounds like a non answer, but IME cats will do what they want. They may learn to not do it while you're around, but as soon as you are gone they'll do as they please. If you don't make a big deal of it, she may grow out of it anyway. Adult cats often CBA to do stuff that was great fun when they were young.


----------



## epeters91 (9 November 2015)

Haha I thought that may be the answer to be fair! I will have a go at ignoring her and fingers crossed she grows out of it xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2015)

Or if you spot her slinking towards the kitchen, pick up her favorite toy and distract her. You will need to distract her before she jumps on the side, or she'll associate jumping on the side with you then playing with her, so if she wants to play, she'll jump up. 

One of ours is a sod and if he doesn't want to go out the catflap he goes behind the TV. Now this makes everyone leap to their feet as he has been known to pee behind the TV. So he then walks over to the door with a 'while you're up, you can open this for me' look. He's got us well trained. Grrr.


----------



## epeters91 (9 November 2015)

Haha they are funny creatures! Mine has one ball that she loves to play fetch with always brings it back and drops it next to you to throw again but won't bring you any of her other toys.


----------



## hackneylass2 (10 November 2015)

Agree fully with Faracat...it's much less bother for you not to try. Only problem (for the cat) could be a hot hob!  Only problem for you could be solved with a wipe of a disinfectant specifically for food areas. forget it's name now, believe its made by Dettol.


----------



## asmp (10 November 2015)

They do jump everywhere.  I've given up with our new rescue cat!






[/URL]


----------



## epeters91 (10 November 2015)

Haha love the picture asmp! Last night I ignored my little one who sat very smugly in my tea tray. She has also discovered the top of the fridge... o at least she has a nice high perch to use now!


----------



## _OC_ (10 November 2015)

Me thinks it's attention thing....have to mackerel tabbies who are brothers...we really had to look as were identical when they were kittens(Even confused the vets)...Bigger of the two was obsessed with the kitchen...smaller one was a curtain runner... as I would catch him from the corner of my eye ,and then have to gently remove him from the curtain....this has since ceased.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2015)

Faracat said:



			Decide that you don't mind her jumping on the sides, paddling in the sink and sitting in your tea tray. 

I know that sounds like a non answer, but IME cats will do what they want. They may learn to not do it while you're around, but as soon as you are gone they'll do as they please. If you don't make a big deal of it, she may grow out of it anyway. Adult cats often CBA to do stuff that was great fun when they were young.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yep we are also resigned to this no amount of water spray or firm words have stopped them especially the ragdoll so they tend to do what they want. Bit shocking for the rare visitors we get though!


----------



## epeters91 (18 November 2015)

Haha I am now resigned to the kitchen sides no longer belonging to me but I will not stop the fight to protect the christmas tree


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 November 2015)

epeters91 said:



			Haha I am now resigned to the kitchen sides no longer belonging to me but I will not stop the fight to protect the christmas tree 

Click to expand...

Ah see my mum won't even get ours out as older cat climbed it once and the tree and cat all toppled to the floor, with ragdoll I really want it set up just to see the carnage that would be created &#128514; would be exactly like the Mog advert and get multi you tube hits I think &#128514; he was roaring round the house last night think he had the wind up him!


----------



## Possum (18 November 2015)

Yes I'd just give up now...

http://m.imgur.com/gallery/zrSIZ


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 November 2015)

Very funny and oh so true. 









Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 November 2015)

Love it so true &#128514;


----------



## HashRouge (23 November 2015)

Cats don't do rules 

I had a rescue cat when I lived in Spain and we were all in the living room when he jumped on the table and my housemate leaped up and shoved him off. I was a bit annoyed a) because she really pushed him and he was only a kitten and b) because (and I said this to her) you really can't stop cats going where they want. To which she replied "oh well my parents' cat never goes on the table at home because he knows he's not allowed", which really made me laugh. I said, no, he just knows not to do it when you're around!

In my parents house we're just used to wiping the table/ counters with disinfectant before we prepare food. Especially because our cats get shut in the kitchen overnight (it's where their cat flap is) to stop the old one throwing up on the new wooden floor and they both like to sleep in a box on the table (my Mum puts them there specially!) or one of them has a perch on the counter next to the bread bin. Looks like he's guarding the bread, it's quite sweet really!


----------

